# 5 gallon tank...what filter to use?



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought a five gallon aquarium & kit at walmart and it came w/ a filter and light and all that. It seems though that the filter is WAY to strong for Darius and it pushes him around alot. I've turned it off and still make sure to change the water once a week although the top of the tank water gets a milky film on it (any idea?). I don't know if this is from the water conditioner that has the BioExtract in it or what. I would like to find a filter though that will work well for my tank and not move the water too much. If anybody has any suggestions that would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just make a baffle. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139&highlight=baffle

Easy peezy!


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I buy these filters for my 2.5 and 5 gal tanks. The flow is gentle and it keeps my tanks clean. I love them...I have 12 at the moment. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3523858


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I baffeled mine. It's easy. Ziplock snack bag, put some marbles and a bit of water to weight it some, then tape it to the filter so it hangs over the outflow. My betta, Buster, wiggles his way behind the bag and zips down the flow though. :lol: But when it wasn't like this, it seemed like he was having problems too. Hope that helps.

I also have the same tank from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Mongekyo Sharingan (Apr 15, 2010)

*suggesting*



GiggleGoddess said:


> I bought a five gallon aquarium & kit at walmart and it came w/ a filter and light and all that. It seems though that the filter is WAY to strong for Darius and it pushes him around alot. I've turned it off and still make sure to change the water once a week although the top of the tank water gets a milky film on it (any idea?). I don't know if this is from the water conditioner that has the BioExtract in it or what. I would like to find a filter though that will work well for my tank and not move the water too much. If anybody has any suggestions that would be awesome! Thanks!


I suggest that you put Darius in a clear fish bowl, or get a ten gallon so that the filter wont push it around so much and it can have space to move.


----------

